# Stifttablett und vektor?



## Paradise (29. April 2006)

Ich habe mausteschnisch echt probleme etwas nachzuzeichnen oder überhaupt zu zeichnen. Das wird immer alles eckig.
Kann man Stifttabletts in vektorprogrammen verwenden, bzw hat man wenn man mit so nem ding malt dann direkt vektor?

Müsste mein logo vektorisieren






aber wenn ich da hand anlege wird das alles zu eckig. Habs auch mit Trace versucht....


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. April 2006)

Hi,
ja Vektorprogramme oder besser gesagt zumindest Wacomtablets unterstützen diese Art der Programme. Kannst ja mal auf http://www.wacom.de dir das anschauen.
Zu deinem anderen Problem wie. Wie zeichnest du den das Logo in deinem Vektorprog nach, und welches verwendest du.

Gruß


----------



## Paradise (29. April 2006)

Ich hab das erst mit CorelTrace automatisch erledigen lassen und dann das pixelbild dahinter gelegt und die ganzen Punkte und Kanten so halbwegs
 verschoben das es identisch ist.

Hatte halt Corel genommen da man das dort automatisch machen lassen kann. Hab aber auch Illu da...


----------



## Ellie (29. April 2006)

Hallo Paradise,

geht wunderbar mit einem Wacom. Allerdings kommst Du um eine Nachbearbeitung auch nicht damit herum, denn im Freihandmodus setzten die meisten Programme immer Knoten, die hinterher manuell nachbearbeitet werden müssen.

Ich finde es aber wesentlich schneller mit einem Grafiktablett, ist nur die Frage, ob sich dann die Investition lohnt. Es erfordert nur Übung auch mit Maus sehr ordentliche Resultate zu erzielen und das Wissen um die unterschiedlichen Knotenmodi. Ohne diese Übung wirst Du auch mit Tablett Schwierigkeiten bekommen. Ich schreibe das nicht um zu verunsichern oder klug zu reden, sondern weil es einfach so ist. 

LG,
Ellie


----------

